# Let's See Those Mini Pics!! Flash Yours to the Rest of Us!



## that_guy01 (Feb 3, 2009)

My girlfriend just saddled up and finally financed a new mini cooper. We're over here in Rhode Island and honestly - there aren't too many minis driving around Newport to be honest. Not trying to get into my personal history, but I've never been too big a fan of the minis. I prefer the classic BMW coupes, like the 328i (which is what I'm driving these days). But after driving the mini around, i think that german engineering still does a mighty job.
Anyway, for any of you ladies out there - or fellows - that are looking for a Mini, thought I'd drop a line and recommend the BMW of Newport dealership. It's off Main Road over in Middletown. Easy to find. They knocked about 5K off my bimmer when I bought it last year, and the good guys over there even recommended the best mini dealer around Rhode Island. Really appreciated it. They had some beautiful 2010 3 series on the lot. Check em out.

Oh- and here's some pictures of my baby's new baby!









http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab321/henry_simer11/mini.jpg

check it out


----------



## that_guy01 (Feb 3, 2009)

Her Mini's Butt


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome car! I ordered a 2010 Cooper S and it just came in a couple days ago. I'll be picking it up next weekend after I finish giving final exams to all my students.

We're almost twinkies.




























Only the essentials - butt warmers and xenons.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

'09 MINI S Cabrio
Midnight Black
Aero Kit
Cold Weather
Sport
LSD
Multi-function steering wheel
Armrest
HiFi
Comfort Bluetooth
White Sport Stripes

Obviously, manual transmission...


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

Love the cabrio mullman!! I was really torn on getting a cabrio or coupe. They had a Horizon Blue with the blue denim top at the dealership last time I went there and I loved that look. I test drove one of the base model cabrios and despite Car and Driver's review talking about how sluggish they are, I was pleasantly surprise by it's spunkiness. My only complaint was a mildly persistant rattle in the roof architecture somewhere over my left shoulder. The premium on the cabrios was just a little too much, so I specc'd out an MCS with only the bare essentials (xenons, CW pack, rear fog) and managed it for $24,100. The dealer is knocking $1k off of that even, so IMHO, I'm getting a hell of a car for a hell of a price!

Btw, those rims are sick!


----------



## Guru (Dec 15, 2009)

mullman said:


> '09 MINI S Cabrio
> Midnight Black
> Aero Kit
> Cold Weather
> ...


I love black mini's looks like a lil badboy in my eyes, nice car


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've posted these before...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

Andrew: Awesome MC! I love the blue and white combo.

And Wingspan: That's a great little classic. Looks like one of the older ones by the door hinges. I had a 1980 and WILL have another sometime in the nearish future. It was a money pit and ran hot as hell but I loved that car!


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Here's mine 35 years ago.Tilt fiberglass nose,highly modded motor etc. Loved it! traded on a 69 2002ti both two of my all time favorites.:thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's Jethro, delivered 12/2...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

^^Nice!

Factory aerokit looks great in white!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

> Here's Jethro, delivered 12/2..


Great location photos!

All white is starting to grow on me. Saw an all white X3 today too.


----------



## jhowton (May 7, 2002)

Here's mine:










It's an 09 MCS 6 Spd, LSD, PP, CWP


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

click my sig link for mine!


----------



## la jolla bmw (Dec 26, 2009)

i like how sturdy the chassis feels on these bmw mini's


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

2006 Mini Cooper S w/the factory installed John Cooper Works tuning package
Space blue
Cordoba beige soft leather sport seats
Anthracite headliner
208hp 1.6l supercharged engine
6spd Getrag transmission
Harmon Kardon sound system
Navigation
Park Distance Control
18" JCW wheels w/Runflats ($300/tire :yikes
Sport tuned 
Factory carbon fiber hood scoop, rear hatch spoiler, side mirror caps, and dash


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Here's mine on its delivery, a little over a year and 21K miles ago.


----------



## gotoschoolhere (Jul 3, 2007)

A while back, I had one as a loaner... It was a blast to drive one of these around.


----------



## usaf (Jan 3, 2010)

93 mini vtec b16....for sale!


----------



## mbcoops (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## whamac (Mar 30, 2002)

My previous MINI; 2005 MCS, with a few performance goodies added by a previous owner.

That car was totaled last February, and replaced with a 2009 JCW.
Here it is, with a couple of blackout mods; I've since blacked out the gas cap and side markers.


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)

My suspension's done, H&R Touring Cup Kit. 1000% improvement over the crappy stock setup.. even ride quality has improved substantially.


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

the black one on the top look so good


----------



## newbe46 (Feb 11, 2010)

*My DMini*

05 Cooper S with M7 16% pulley reduction, M7 CAI, M7 strut brace, H&R rear sway bar, Invidia exhaust, UUC slotted front rotors, Akepono brake pads, M7 shorty antenna, 17" Dayton Wire Wheels, Nitto Neo-Gens


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

My 2009 John Cooper Works. 
Wheels are O•Z Alleggerita


----------



## Evlengr (Feb 3, 2007)

*Some Pics of new addition to the family*

Wife's new toy.

I haven't gotten around to modifying it just yet (shhhh she doesn't know).

With new decal next to mine.


----------



## RobsPics (May 10, 2007)




----------



## newbe46 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got my May-June copy of Modern Mini and my baby made it into the "Your Cars" section. I'm really happy!!


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow...some really sweet MINI's for sure. Here's what I got...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

Evlengr said:


> Wife's new toy.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to modifying it just yet (shhhh she doesn't know).
> 
> With new decal next to mine.


Funny, I have an X3 and a Mini CooperS convertible too. After driving the Mini around all weekend, the X3 feels mushy like a Buick.  I never, ever thought I'd say that!

My Mini is a 2006 CooperS convertible with sports, xenons, manual, HK stereo, park sensors, and iPod adapter. 24K miles on it and new to me as of two weeks ago.
My BMW X3 is a 2006 m-sport, premium, xenons, premium stereo, park sensors, and iPod adapter. It has 25K miles on it, and I bought it CPO in September 2007.

-James
Seattle, WA

Down near Mt. Rainier last weekend. Sunny, but cold in the low 40s.









At the Mt. Aix trailhead back when it was new.









One more pic from my road trip to Missoula, MT last summer. This is Rt. 12 between Missoula MT and Lewiston, ID.


----------



## Ian_L (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a few pics of my wife's Mini after a wash. Excuse the interior Im cleaning as we speak.

P.S Mini have a new security system, meet Moe the dog


----------



## ThereIsNoMafia (May 29, 2010)

*Saved my life*

this car was my soul mate and it saved my life from a head on collision with a school bus. Both my car AND the bus were totaled in the accident. I was not at fault but i didn't receive the compensation for what i thought my car was worth. I have a 2001 330i now still miss my 2005 cooper 

and before anyone asks it WAS a woman driver:rofl:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ThereIsNoMafia said:


> and before anyone asks it WAS a woman driver:rofl:


On the phone right?
Hey glad you're ok. Screw the car. Survivors always start again. Get another Mini....wear it out and get another.


----------

